# HCA - the ugly prince duckling soundtrack for free streaming on SoundCloud



## Waywyn (May 18, 2011)

Hey everyone!

As written in the title I just wanted to let you guys know that the official soundtrack of the computer game "HCA - the ugly prince duckling" by Guppyworks, released in 2006, is now available on SoundCloud for free streaming!

http://snd.sc/j73eer

Please, before considering posting that I ripped of Edvard Grieg etc. make sure to read this little description:

The developer Guppyworks and I sat together in a meeting back then and thought it might be an interesting approach to use elements and melodies of Grieg in a game about Andersen (since they both influenced each other in their works). I used Grieg's melodies and compositions of the "Peer Gynt suites" for the game, but also additionally composed music and had the demanding but honorable "mission" to compose the whole score as if Grieg himself would have composed music for this beautiful game.


----------

